# Shore diving



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Are there any good shore dive locations around p-cola that has good spear fishing. 

Thanks


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Presently no. The Alabama Point Jetties in AL are about the only place that you can legally spearfish from shore - and you need the AL licenses and permits. We are cursed with the worlds most beautiful white sand beaches and miles and miles of national park.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a bitch of a curse, but true. No boat, no shootin'.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What about under 3 mile bridge (gulf breeze side) and under navarre bridge?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

3 mile on GB side I would figure is legal. Isn't fishing off Navvare bridge legal? If so, it rules it out. Any bridge which allows fishing is off limits for spearfishing


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> 3 mile on GB side I would figure is legal. Isn't fishing off Navvare bridge legal? If so, it rules it out. Any bridge which allows fishing is off limits for spearfishing


 
not sure about Navarre... do they have a designated fishing lane away from cars on it? I haven't been over that bridge in so long I can't remember. But as I recall it's two lane... wouldn't be safe to fish off of


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea I've heard of people spearing around Navarre pier but I don't exactly know the legality of it though.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hound_dog said:


> Yea I've heard of people spearing around Navarre pier but I don't exactly know the legality of it though.



Might be talking about the old pier that has been made a reef somewhere...We dove it quite a few times after getting out cert. What a sweet shore dive!!!!! I could be wrong, but I'm not sure it was legal to spear though.


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

*boat dive*



Hound_dog said:


> Are there any good shore dive locations around p-cola that has good spear fishing.
> 
> Thanks


 
PM me and I will give you my number to go on some boat dives for gas money. Always trying to get a full boat.


----------

